# Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht



## kikyou2 (30. Januar 2018)

*Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Hallo zusammen!

Mein PC Upgrade ist beinahe vollständig und jetzt fehlt noch eine passende SSD für Spiele. Diese sollte mindestens ~500gb groß sein.

Aktuelles System:



Spoiler



Mobo: ASRock Z370 Extreme4 (90-MXB5U0-A0UAYZ)
CPU: Intel Core i7-8700K, 6x 3.70GHz, boxed ohne Kühler (BX80684I78700K) läuft auf 4,5ghz turbo
Kühler: Thermalright Macho Rev. B (100700726)
RAM: G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 16GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-16-16-36 (F4-3200C16D-16GVK)
Graka: MSI GeForce GTX 1080 Armor 8G OC, 8GB GDDR5X, DVI, HDMI, 3x DisplayPort (V336-004R)
PSU: be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)

SSD: Samsung SSD 840 120GB, SATA (MZ-7TD120BW) (fürs OS)
HDD: Western Digital WD Black 2TB, 4KB Sektoren, SATA 6Gb/s (WD2003FZEX)

Gehäuse: Thermaltake Chaser MK-I schwarz, Acrylfenster (VN300M1W2N)

Monitor1: BenQ XL2411Z, 24" (9H.L9SLB.RBE) (1920x1080, 144hz, dvi)
Monitor2: Samsung SyncMaster 2243SN, 21.5" (LS22MYYKBBEN) (1920x1080, 60hz, vga)




Die alte WD Black ist schon älter als 10 Jahre und gibt langsam aber sicher den Geist auf. Die SSD soll die Spielepartition ersetzen, für die Datenspeicherung werde ich mir dann nochmals später eine  HDD zulegen. 

Mein Problem aktuell ist das ich viel gegenteiliges darüber lese welche SSD "Sinn" macht und welche nicht als Gaming SSD. 

Erste Frage: Macht es einen merklichen Unterschied beim spielen (nachladen von der platte oder ladezeiten) ob es eine "normale" SSD wie Samsung SSD 850 EVO 500GB, SATA (MZ-75E500B) ist oder eine schnellere m2 Version wie Samsung SSD 960 EVO 500GB, M.2 (MZ-V6E500BW)? Oft lese ich dabei das es nur in Benchmarks überhaupt spürbar ist und der Preisunterschied ist da ja schon deutlich. War der Unterschied vorher nicht spürbar wird es aber durch Spectre und co Updates bald sein? 

Zweite Frage: Welche Hersteller sind empfehlenswert, muss/soll es eine von Samsung sein? 

Vielen Dank im voraus für die Hilfe!

Mfg

kikyou2


----------



## compisucher (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Der Unterschied, wenn du jetzt nicht gerade Terrabytes 24/7 schaufelst, ist allenfalls messbar, nicht spürbar.
Du sparst dir optisch zwei Kabel 

Neben den Samsung, die unbestritten gut sind, dürften die aktuellen Crucials MX500 technisch praktisch ebenbürtig und glichzeitig einen Ticken günstiger sein:
500GB Crucial MX500 7.0mm SATA 6Gb/s (CT500MX500SSD1) - SATA 2.5 Zoll SSDs | Mindfactory.de = 124 €

Habe noch in Summe zwei Vorgänger von Crucial, die MX300 525 GB und eine Samsung Evo 850 mit 500 GB, ca. 1 Jahr alt am laufen = alle gleich zuverlässig im positiven Sinne und faktisch gleich schnell.


----------



## the.hai (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

M2 heisst noch nichts, denn dort ist es entschewidend ob die SSD mit SATA oder PCIe angebunden ist. Letzteres ist deutlich teurer, aber auch schneller. Jedoch merkt man den Unterschied in der Praxis nicht.

Crucial MX500 oder Samsung 860 EVO in einer Bauform deiner Wahl.

Hab seit 2,5Jahren eine M2 Crucial MX200 mit 500GB im Notebook, nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## kikyou2 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



compisucher schrieb:


> Der Unterschied, wenn du jetzt nicht gerade Terrabytes 24/7 schaufelst, ist allenfalls messbar, nicht spürbar.
> Du sparst dir optisch zwei Kabel
> 
> Neben den Samsung, die unbestritten gut sind, dürften die aktuellen Crucials MX500 technisch praktisch ebenbürtig und glichzeitig einen Ticken günstiger sein:
> ...



Die Kabel sind für mich denke ich kein Problem, habe eh die Kabel gut verlegt das sie nicht stören. Das mit der Crucial hatte ich auch schon so gehört daher die Frage, bin zwar mit meiner OS SSD von Samsung seit Jahren sehr zufrieden aber wenn man 40€ sparen kann.. 

Die Crucial ist momentan deutlicher Favorit, denke ich werde mir diese auch holen. Danke!



the.hai schrieb:


> M2 heisst noch nichts, denn dort ist es entschewidend ob die SSD mit SATA oder PCIe angebunden ist. Letzteres ist deutlich teurer, aber auch schneller. Jedoch merkt man den Unterschied in der Praxis nicht.
> 
> Crucial MX500 oder Samsung 860 EVO in einer Bauform deiner Wahl.
> 
> Hab seit 2,5Jahren eine M2 Crucial MX200 mit 500GB im Notebook, nie Probleme gehabt.



Ja ich weiß das m2 noch nicht heißt das sie schneller ist, aber die die ich gepostet habe ist ja faktisch deutlich schneller. Allerdings war ich mir nicht sicher ob es für Spiele tatsächlich in irgendeiner weise einen Unterschied ausmacht. Da es ja wirklich so zu sein scheint das für meinen Anwendungszweck die mx500 vollkommen ausreicht werde ich da wohl zu greifen.

Danke!


----------



## XT1024 (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



kikyou2 schrieb:


> Erste Frage: Macht es einen merklichen Unterschied beim spielen (nachladen von der platte oder ladezeiten)


Ab welchem Unterschied würde es dir denn etwas bringen *60%* mehr auszugeben - für die gleiche Kapazität?
10%? 50%?

Für nur 10% mehr €€€ gibt es halt auch die doppelte Kapazität. Hier wird doch immer wegen größer werdenden Spiele geheult.


----------



## the.hai (30. Januar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

ich persönlich würde mir derzeit keine ssd unter 1tb kaufen. die 500er geht mir oft genug auf die ketten mit ihrer "grösse".


----------



## silent-freak (11. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



kikyou2 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß das m2 noch nicht heißt das sie schneller ist, aber die die ich gepostet habe ist ja faktisch deutlich schneller. Allerdings war ich mir nicht sicher ob es für Spiele tatsächlich in irgendeiner weise einen Unterschied ausmacht. Da es ja wirklich so zu sein scheint das für meinen Anwendungszweck die mx500 vollkommen ausreicht werde ich da wohl zu greifen.Danke!



Hier  mal die Samsung 960 EVO  M.2  auf dem gleichen Steckplatz einmal mit X2 und einmal mit X4  angeschlossen. Kann sich jeder sein eigenes Bild über die Geschwindigkeit machen.


----------



## Octobit (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



silent-freak schrieb:


> Hier  mal die Samsung 960 EVO  M.2  auf dem gleichen Steckplatz einmal mit X2 und einmal mit X4  angeschlossen. Kann sich jeder sein eigenes Bild über die Geschwindigkeit machen.


Klar, und wie viel kommt davon in Spielen an? Es sind gerade frisch ein paar Lesertests der 960 Evo M.2 hier im SSD Forum.
In meinem Test gab es bei Spielen keine nennenswerten Unterschiede. Ich würde daher für Spiele zur SATA 2,5" SSD greifen.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## the.hai (12. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

hier nochmal, M2 kann auch SATA sein!....


----------



## Octobit (13. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



the.hai schrieb:


> hier nochmal, M2 kann auch SATA sein!....


Falls du mich meinst, deshalb hab ich im letzten Satz zu einer 2,5" (<--) SATA geraten.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A5010 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Juerrrgen (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Beim Umrüsten von SATA 2,5" auf M.2 hat sich bei mir die Zugriffszeit auf die SSD von ca 20ms auf ca 2-4ms verringert.  Dass das in Spielen wirklich was ausmacht ist mir nicht aufgefallen. Man merkt es halt, wenn man mit sehr vielen kleinen Dateien arbeitet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Ich würde für 50,-€ eine Cache SSD für Deine HDD vorschlagen. Das beschleunigt massiv sämtliche 2TB
Intel Optane Memory 32GB, M.2 (MEMPEK1W032GAXT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nchtrag: funktioniert nicht mehr, Intel Optane bechleunigt im Gegensatz zu älteren RST-Cache Systemen nur die Systemplatte


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich würde für 50,-€ eine Cache SSD für Deine HDD vorschlagen. Das beschleunigt massiv sämtliche 2TB
> Intel Optane Memory 32GB, M.2 (MEMPEK1W032GAXT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Lohnt sich doch nicht und auch wenn sie schnell ist bedeutet dies nur Umwege für die ganzen Daten am einfachsten ist wirklich eine Crucial Mx500,nutze auch eine von Crucial und läuft wunderbar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Lohnt sich doch nicht und auch wenn sie schnell ist bedeutet dies nur Umwege für die ganzen Daten am einfachsten ist wirklich eine Crucial Mx500,nutze auch eine von Crucial und läuft wunderbar.


Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, dass es sich nicht lohnt? Alle Spiele auf meiner HDD sind nach 2-5 Start massiv beschleunigt, die Ladezeit halbiert sich grob. Das ganze hat mich 35,-€ für eine gute 60GB SSD gekostet, bei mir läuft noch Intel RST. Was würde mich eine 3TB SSD kosten, die ich anstatt der 3TB HDD für 90,-€ hätte kaufen müssen? Alternativ kann man natürlich auch alte Spiele von der SSD löschen, mehr als fünf spielt man selten parallel, da reichen dann auch 500GB SSD für System, Programme und Spiele. Es geht mir nur darum, Alternativen zu zeigen. Nicht jeder ist willens, 250,-€ für 1TB SSD auszugeben


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Er will eine 500GB SSD und die sind bezahlbar, genauso gut könnte er sonst eine SSHD nutzen, hätte den selben Effekt  Auch da wird die SSD nur als Zwischenspeicher genutzt aber er will die HDD entsorgen weil sie bald den Geist aufgibt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Er will eine 500GB SSD und die sind bezahlbar, genauso gut könnte er sonst eine SSHD nutzen, hätte den selben Effekt  Auch da wird die SSD nur als Zwischenspeicher genutzt aber er will die HDD entsorgen weil sie bald den Geist aufgibt


Nein, weil SSHDs nur 8GB Speicher haben und die Software mitnichten so umfangreiche Informationen wie die Intel Optane bekommt. Wir sollten aber nicht um etwas streiten, was eh nicht mehr eingesetzt wird. aber auch mit einer 500GB SSD für System,  Programme und Speicherstände von Spielen, kann man eine folgende HDD für die nächsten Jahre mit einer Intel Optane merklich beschleunigen


----------



## chaotium (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Wenn ich ihm Clan spiele (auf BF1 bezogen) gibt sich folgendes Bild:

User mit HDD: Tritt als letzter bei
USer mit SSD (Sata): Tritt als vorletzter bei
User mit SSD (PCI): Tritt als erster bei

Ich merke die PCI SSD allerdings nur bei komplexen Spielen wie Skyrim, Witcher oder eben BF Reihe.

EDIT: Allerdings kaufe ich mir keine SSDs mehr (außer Windoof) Meine  Intel 750 ist nun voll. Der Ersatzt Intel 760 M2 PCi ist da, nur noch nicht verfügbar ^^


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Welche CPUs wären denn überhaupt in der Lage genügend lanes für 3 m.2 ×4 ssds bereitzustellen. Also zb 3×ssd 960 evo?


----------



## chaotium (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Naja Du kannst die neue Asus Hyper Karte verwenden, da passen 4x M2 2280 darauf.
Die steckste in einen vollwertigen PCIx16 Slot

Also würde es auf den Mainstream Plattformen klappen.
Raten würde ich aber zu HEDT


----------



## LennoxBLN (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich würde für 50,-€ eine Cache SSD für Deine HDD vorschlagen. Das beschleunigt massiv sämtliche 2TB
> Intel Optane Memory 32GB, M.2 (MEMPEK1W032GAXT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Hi interessierteUser, lohnt sich das wirklich? Wie weiß, ich dass die kleine SSD als Cache für die HDD genutzt wird und nicht für die normale "kleinere" SSD (wo System drauf ist).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



LennoxBLN schrieb:


> Hi interessierteUser, lohnt sich das wirklich? Wie weiß, ich dass die kleine SSD als Cache für die HDD genutzt wird und nicht für die normale "kleinere" SSD (wo System drauf ist).


In der Tat, dass nahm ich an, weil es mit Intel RST, und über diese Treiber läuft auch Intel Optane, problemlos möglich war, das zu beschleunigende Laufwerk auszuwählen. In keinem Handbuch zu Intel Optane finde ich das gerade. Sehr merkwürdig. Bevor ich das endgültig geklärt habe, empfehle ich für diese Zwecke erstmal kein Optane mehr. Danke für Deine Frage!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild: Eingerichtetes Intel RST


----------



## LennoxBLN (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Finde die Möglichkeit eigentlich sehr spannend.

Da ich ebenfalls vor der Entscheidung stehe, SSD oder HDD als Spieleplatte zu nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Hier habe ich es gefunden, damit ist es gestorben. Intel ist so doooof, denn genau dafür wäre es wichtig;

_" Intel Optane-Speicher unterstützt keine Beschleunigung von sekundären oder Speicherlaufwerken."_
Quelle: Ubersicht und Anforderungen furIntel(R) Optane™ Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## LennoxBLN (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*

Ok, danke für die Info.

Aber durch eine SSD für die Games, hätte ich auch "nur" verkürzte Ladezeiten?
Oder ergibt sich dadurch noch weitere positive Effekte?


----------



## AfterBusiness (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



LennoxBLN schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> 
> Aber durch eine SSD für die Games, hätte ich auch "nur" verkürzte Ladezeiten?
> Oder ergibt sich dadurch noch weitere positive Effekte?


Nein... SSD'S bringen nur einen Geschwindigkeits Vorteil bei grossen Sand Box Spielen, wo ofts grosse Maps im Hintergrund geladen werden müssen. Witcher 3, Skyrim oder Fallout 4 sind solche Kandidaten wo eine SSD fürs spielen Sinn macht. Ansonsten ist es echt egal ob HDD oder SSD bei Shootern und sonstigen Games... [emoji41]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Passende SSD für Gaming gesucht*



LennoxBLN schrieb:


> Ok, danke für die Info.
> 
> Aber durch eine SSD für die Games, hätte ich auch "nur" verkürzte Ladezeiten?
> Oder ergibt sich dadurch noch weitere positive Effekte?


Wie schon geschrieben laden viele Spiele nach. Aber genau das hätte die Cache-SSD auch in ihrem Cache, wenn man die Karte das zweite oder drittel mal geöffnet hat. Bevor man Geld in TB große SSDs versenkt, sollte zuerst der RAM auf 32GB gebracht werden, dann lädt Windows allerlei Kram in den RAM


----------

